# Driver video...[RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Non pensavo potesse essere così macchinoso dover installare dei driver (o forse non ho capito nulla io...)

Devo installare per il mio sistema i driver per una scheda Nvidia Geforce7600.

Ho letto un po' in giro e non sono riuscito a trovare 2 soluzioni uguali tra loro.

E' sufficiente che segua la guida nVidia per gentoo, o devo anche fare qualche altra operazione riportata altrove?Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Apr 30, 2009 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Non pensavo potesse essere così macchinoso dover installare dei driver (o forse non ho capito nulla io...)
> 
> Devo installare per il mio sistema i driver per una scheda Nvidia Geforce7600.
> 
> Ho letto un po' in giro e non sono riuscito a trovare 2 soluzioni uguali tra loro.
> ...

 

No quella guida è più che sufficiente.

----------

## lucapost

Ho la stessa scheda, trovi informazioni utili per farla funzionare correttamente alla pagina http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_A6Tc.

Se non riesci a risolvere, posta gli errori che ottieni.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' sufficiente che segua la guida nVidia per gentoo, o devo anche fare qualche altra operazione riportata altrove?

 

direi che già quella è eccessivamente complicata.

tieni conto che molte delle indicazioni lì riportate tengono conto dell'evoluzione storica dei driver e della necessità di far funzionare anche schede un po' datate (che vuol dire quasi nuove, nella logica perversa del mercato consumistico).

adesso le cose sono arrivate al punto che è molto meglio lasciar fare il più possibile ai default.

1. controlla la configurazione del kernel come dice la guida (ma è probabile che il tuo kernel sia già impostato in quel modo)

2. fai un backup del tuo /etc/X11/xorg.conf e rimuovilo.

3. aggiungi la stringa "nvidia" nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS di /etc/make.conf e lancia un emerge -uDNav world.

dovresti trovarti un sistema pronto e ben funzionante.

solo in caso di problemi ulteriori problemi o esigenze particolari di personalizzazione (le feature dei driver nvidia sono pressoché infinite), consulta gli step successivi della guida.

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie mille raga, come al solito sempre disponibilissimi...

A questo punto mi sorge un dubbio; sto installando i driver perchè al primo tentativo di avviare kde mi è stato restituito un errore relativo alla mancanza dei driver video.

Domanda stupida: come è possibile che i driver servano a kde e non a Xorg, che mi funziona correttamente?

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda stupida: come è possibile che i driver servano a kde e non a Xorg, che mi funziona correttamente?

 

i driver servono a Xorg.

Xorg serve a kde.

kde è una suite di progammi grafici.

quando un programma grafico deve disegnare qualcosa, spedisce un pacchetto di richiesta sulla rete (X è un servizio che usa il protocollo tcp/ip).

il serve grafico (Xorg) raccoglie il pacchetto e prova a fare il disegno.

per disegnare deve accedere all'hardware attraverso il driver.

i driver per uno stesso hardware possono essere diversi.

quasi tutte le schede grafiche possono funzionare con i driver vesa, credo che i driver vesa siano dei driver che lavorano esclusivamente sulla memoria ram del computer locale e non sfruttano le caratteristiche di accellerazione specifiche della scheda.

le schede nvidia possono usare anche i driver nv, che sono driver liberi e dovrebbero lavorare un po' meglio dei precedenti.

ma i driver migliori per le schede nvidia sono quelli (proprietari) della casa madre, che riconoscono il tuo specifico modello e lo fanno lavorare nel modo migliore.

molto interessante, ma non so quanto utilizzabile in pratica è il progetto nuoveau.

----------

## mrl4n

Chiarissimo...grazie Ho controllato ora...all'avvio ricevo un warning: 

```
* start-stop-daemon: stats /usr/bin/xdm: No such file or directory

* Error: could not start the Display Manager
```

Questo errore * imputabile alla mancanza dei driver?

Nel frattempo comunque li installo

----------

## k01

no, semplicemente non hai installato xdm. se vuoi usare un DM diverso, modifica la variabile in /etc/conf.d/xdm

----------

## mrl4n

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> no, semplicemente non hai installato xdm. se vuoi usare un DM diverso, modifica la variabile in /etc/conf.d/xdm

 

Oppure lo installo con emerge?

----------

## k01

si, ma se hai già installato kde o gnome, dovresti già avere kdm o gdm, che sono molto più evoluti del semplice xdm

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*   
> 
> E' sufficiente che segua la guida nVidia per gentoo, o devo anche fare qualche altra operazione riportata altrove? 
> 
> direi che già quella è eccessivamente complicata.
> ...

 

In questo momento sto paragonando il mio QI a quello di una capra...

Ho seguito queste indicazioni è ho scelto in /etc/conf.d/xdm kdm come display manager.

Al riavvio non solo non parte kde ma nemmeno Xorg

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 14:26:33 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xfc000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008c00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Matched nv for the autoconfigured driver

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xfc000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008c00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
> 
> (==) Matched nv for the autoconfigured driver
> ...

 

continua a usare nv. evidentemente quel driver non è in grado di partire senza xorg.conf.

prova a caricare a mano il driver nvidia:

```

modprobe -v nvidia

```

----------

## mrl4n

Non cambia assolutamente nulla...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma questi cosa significano??

```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file 
```

```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
```

```

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) No drivers available.
```

Forse che non trova xorg.conf, il driver video e quello della tastiera?

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Non cambia assolutamente nulla... 
> 
> Forse che non trova xorg.conf, il driver video e quello della tastiera?

 

a questo punto, ritengo che la mia pretesa di non utilizzare il file xorg.conf sia eccessiva.

rimetti il file al suo posto, cambia la linea del driver in questo modo:

```

     Driver      "nvidia"

```

dentro la sezione Device

----------

## mrl4n

Ora funziona!!

Visto che non sono contento se non combino qualcosa...come modifico la pass all'utente che accede a kde, che chiaramente non * root?

----------

## k01

da utente dai passwd, oppure da root dai passwd nomeutente

----------

## mrl4n

Qualcosa nel frattempo sono riuscito a impararlo anch'io... e questo lo ricordavo.Se cerco di fare il login su kde e inserisco la password corretta non accede , se inserisco una password sbagliata mi da login non corretto e non accede comunque.

----------

## k01

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Se cerco di fare il login su kde e inserisco la password corretta non accede

 

e poi? non può non accadere niente...

----------

## mrl4n

...inserisco i dati, conferma, schermo nero e poi torna alla maschera di login, chiedendomi di nuovo i dati

----------

## Scen

Sì ok, ma qui stiamo andando totalmente OFF-TOPIC!

Il problema del driver video l'hai risolto, giusto? Per cui modifica il titolo della discussione, aggiungendo il famoso tag [RISOLTO] o [OK], e se hai altri problemi, di diversa natura, cerca nel forum come fare, cerca di usare la documentazione a tua disposizione, non andare in crisi al prossimo problema che incontrerai.... Se proprio non ne vieni fuori, apri una nuova discussione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ...non andare in crisi al prossimo problema che incontrerai.... Se proprio non ne vieni fuori, apri una nuova discussione 

 

OT

E' un invito a postare di meno?

Mi dispiace aver contraddetto un tuo parere, ho anche già pubblicamente chiesto scusa dopo averlo fatto.

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   ...non andare in crisi al prossimo problema che incontrerai.... Se proprio non ne vieni fuori, apri una nuova discussione  
> 
> OT
> 
> E' un invito a postare di meno?
> ...

 

Significato di OT  :Cool: 

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace aver contraddetto un tuo parere, ho anche già pubblicamente chiesto scusa dopo averlo fatto.

 

Eh eh eh  :Laughing: 

Non pensare che io sia il lupo cattivo, mica me la sono presa per quella cosa, ci mancherebbe!  :Wink: 

Ti invitavo solo a cercare di usare gli strumenti a tua disposizione, cercare di riflettere sugli eventuali problemi che affronti, e ALLA FINE, quando ogni speranza sembra svanita  :Rolling Eyes:  , usare il forum (un'altissima percentuale di discussioni ruota sempre intorno alle solite richieste di utenti "pigri" che vogliono la pappa pronta - NB Nessun flame plz, è una mia personalissima opinione  :Razz:  ).

Passo e chiudo  :Smile: 

----------

